
Forget Early Adopters: These People Are Happy to Be Late - shahryc
http://www.wsj.com/articles/forget-early-adopters-these-people-are-happy-to-be-late-1453827437?mod=e2fb
======
pointnshoot
Pay/subscribe wall. No fun ;-)

